# Ref; Ice Cream!



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

Thought I'd bring this up since Father's Day is coming up and all. I am hopefully getting an Ice Cream Maker by then <Did a swap with some one online for unused software codes I have for a 4 qt Aroma Ice Cream Maker>.

Just wondering if any one else does home made Ice Cream who can tell me exactly how much in over my head I'm jumping. I'm hoping it's here before Father's Day so I can make my dad some chocolate ice cream..or well, some thing. Just not sure if this is some thing that can be easily fouled up or not!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

We haven't made ice cream in years. So I can't quite remember the full process, but I do remember that it's best to use shaved ice around the bucket. That is if your ice cream maker doesn't have a built in chilling chamber. I also remember it coming out grainy. It tasted wonderful just had a grainy texture. I think that was because we couldn't always find shaved ice.  

Chris


----------



## cooker613 (Jun 10, 2018)

Have ice cream maker that attaches to my kitchen aid mixer. Only caveats, ingredients should be cold, bucket frozen at zero overnight, go easy on the alcohol flavorings. And there you are. Load it up, turn it on, and about twenty minutes later, ice cream . Pop in the freezer for an hour or so if you like it harder.


----------



## Gary Uk (Jun 10, 2018)

Haven't made ice cream for quite a while now but the process was pretty easy. Basically an egg custard mix made from eggs, sugar, cream and milk then adding in whatever flavouring


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2018)

Ice cream is real easy to make.
We have a Cuisinart ice cream maker & you just freeze the outer container & put the ingredients in the bucket & in 20 minutes or so you have ice cream. Then just spoon it into a container & put it in the freezer. It's way better than the ice cream you get at the store + you can add anything you want to it. For me I like coconut & chocolate chips!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

I think I'll need to buy bags of ice at the gas station but it sounds like it'll be easy enough!


----------



## kit s (Jun 10, 2018)

Tom you might want to pick up some rock salt for the ice....it makes it super cold...regular salt will work, but i don't think it is as good.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh I'll get every thing I need when it arrives. I need to get vanilla bean pods and what not too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

I believe looking at the cost <Man vanilla bean pods are expensive> until I get a handle on this when I get it..I shall stick to vanilla extract or chocolate... !


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 10, 2018)

I have been using my 40-year-old Salton ice cream maker quite a lot lately. It is a totally unique design because it works inside the fridge. It has a fan attached to the motor that stirs the ice cream and the fan blows the freezer air over the outside of the can. You snake the cord through the door jam and close the door (the cord is triple insulated).








I have four recipes I use all the time: ice cream made with half and half; raspberry sorbet; blueberry sorbet; and orange sorbet. They are all amazingly easy.

For those which require heating, make sure to cool down the ingredients before putting them in the ice cream maker. You should always do this, even if ingredients are simply taken out of the fridge. I usually put the ingredients in a saucepan after they are combined and then put that pan in a larger pan filled with ice and water. The key to success when making ice cream is to have it chill rapidly, so getting the ingredients to 32 degrees (not lower) before you put the mixture into the machine will give you a better product.

I have the sorbet recipes handy, so here they are. The raspberry sorbet has a very sophisticated taste; the blueberry is unlike anything I've had; the orange sorbet is very refreshing. I love them all, although I think I like the raspberry the best. 

I have omitted any instructions on how to use the ice cream maker, since that will depend on what you have.

*Orange Sorbet*
    5      large oranges , zested to yield 2 teaspoons zest, juiced to yield 2 cups juice
    1      cup granulated sugar , minus 1 tablespoon
    1      tablespoon lemon juice from 1 large lemon
    1      tablespoon vodka or orange brandy

Combine orange juice and zest, sugar, lemon juice, and alcohol in large bowl. Stir on and off for several minutes until sugar has dissolved.

*Blueberry Sorbet*
    2½   cups fresh blueberries pureed with 1/2 cup cold water until smooth
    1      cup granulated sugar
    2      tablespoons lemon juice from 1 large lemon
    1      tablespoon vodka

Combine berry puree, sugar, lemon juice, and alcohol in large bowl. Stir on and off for several minutes until sugar has dissolved.

*Raspberry Sorbet*
    1      cup water
    1      teaspoon Sure-Jell for Less or No Sugar Needed Recipes
    1/8   teaspoon salt
    1¼   pounds (4 cups) raspberries
    ½     cup (3½ ounces) plus 2 tablespoons sugar
    ¼     cup light corn syrup

Combine water, Sure-Jell, and salt in medium saucepan. Heat over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until Sure-Jell is fully dissolved, about 5 minutes. Remove saucepan from heat and allow mixture to cool slightly, about 10 minutes.

Process raspberries, sugar, corn syrup, and water mixture in blender or food processor until smooth, about 30 seconds. Strain mixture through fine-mesh strainer, pressing on solids to extract as much liquid as possible.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a cuisinart and a maverick (freeze the canister type). I buy white paper quart containers rom amazon to package my homemade ice cream and sorbet in.  Pretty easy to make. Here are a few of my favorite recipes


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

mdgirlinfl said:


> I have a cuisinart and a maverick (freeze the canister type). I buy white paper quart containers rom amazon to package my homemade ice cream and sorbet in.  Pretty easy to make. Here are a few of my favorite recipes
> 
> 
> View attachment 366956
> ...


Thank you!

I absolutely love mango as a flavour. :)


----------

